# Songs that give you Goosebumps



## xsited1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Post your favorite songs that provoke a spontaneous, visceral response, that move you at some very deep level.

Here's one.

[YOUTUBE]bzGWrsFp_WE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Apr 2, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zjogu3Uk9Fs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zjogu3Uk9Fs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn it!  How do I insert a youtube video?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOABR22y6rM&feature=related]YouTube - Grateful Dead- Terrapin- 3 14 93[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xvZTg8RhCs&feature=related]YouTube - Los Lonely Boys-My Way[/ame]


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Apr 2, 2009)

There's nothing like communism to make a man compose the most important orchestral music of the 20th Century.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uMfXh4OOx8]YouTube - STRAVINSKY : Rite Of Spring - V.Gergiev (1/3)[/ame]


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 2, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zjogu3Uk9Fs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zjogu3Uk9Fs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


Amazing Grace has always been my favorite.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Apr 2, 2009)

And there's nothing like being a little, gay Jew from New York for writing music that captures the spirit of America, Aaron Copeland.  This is his Piano Concerto.  Its little known but beautiful.  Lots of goosebumps.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9djssHSdxE0]YouTube - Alvaro OrdoÃ±ez Plays Copland Piano Concerto (Part I)[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 2, 2009)

Just one of many songs that give me goosebumps.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkWQTAU3JzI[/ame]


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Apr 2, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV74PsUo1dc]YouTube - Band of Gypsys - Machine Gun 1[/ame]

For all you Hendrix unbelievers, know that you will go to Rock'n'Roll Hell when you die!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 2, 2009)

This always gave me goosebumps!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EbdHbkLccM]YouTube - my own goosebumps theme song[/ame]


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Apr 2, 2009)

For all you conservatives out there...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtqy4DTHGqg]YouTube - Black Sabbath - War Pigs (Live in Paris 1970)[/ame]

War Pigs in 1970!


----------



## random3434 (Apr 2, 2009)

The first time I heard this I cried, it was so beautiful.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZXM2eq46_s&feature=related]YouTube - Bach Under The Stars: Air on the G String[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 2, 2009)

Another one that brings chills to me everytime I hear it:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmc-eg78gTs]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Rain Song - Earls Court 1975[/ame]


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Apr 2, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> The first time I heard this I cried, it was so beautiful.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Bach Under The Stars: Air on the G String



Figures you would like something entitled "Air on a *G String*."


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 2, 2009)

She's Tight...Cheap Trick


----------



## random3434 (Apr 2, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > The first time I heard this I cried, it was so beautiful.
> ...



I'm going to take back my new nick name for you now...................


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Apr 2, 2009)

Henry Cow: 1970s socialist RIO brilliance.  This is a song written by an amazing female bassoonist.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWClkmALaSQ&feature=related]YouTube - Half the sky / Henry Cow[/ame]


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay. My last submission.  More socialist, avante garde rock for intellectuals.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U81RE3RTMIM]YouTube - Art Bears - The Dance[/ame]


----------



## editec (Apr 2, 2009)

Samuel Barber's Adagio for Strings 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRMz8fKkG2g"]YouTube - Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings, op.11[/ame]

If this music doesn't turn your insides into mush? 

There's something seriously wrong with your wiring, folks.

Not bad for a_ po' boy_ from Pennsylvania, I think.

Seriously, I'm trying not to weap as I listen to it, _right now..._and this recording of it _sucks_


----------



## random3434 (Apr 2, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgrrQwLdME8]YouTube - Hey Jude[/ame]


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Another one that brings chills to me everytime I hear it:
> 
> 
> YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Rain Song - Earls Court 1975



Awesome song!  My favorite 'goose bumps' Led Zeppelin song is The Song Remains the Same.  Here's an audio-only live recording from 1972 before they even named the song.

[YOUTUBE]-ccqwPbwo3o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Red Dawn (Apr 2, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Post your favorite songs that provoke a spontaneous, visceral response,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I get very nauseous and ill when Stairway to Heaven comes on the radio.


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]RNoMXZ0TLHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7YazwP8GtY]YouTube - Bad Religion - Sorrow[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 2, 2009)

This particular one, Annie was never more haunting or appealing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PscogedAWTI&NR=1]YouTube - Eurythmics - Here Comes The Rain Again[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn (Apr 3, 2009)

this

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IIZPURwTK8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u3JSEqNtlg]YouTube - Immortal Technique Cause Of Death Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## DiamondDave (Apr 3, 2009)

Winston Churchill's speech at the beginning of this ALWAYS puts chills up my spine
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJq1eJe-sto]YouTube - Iron Maiden - Aces High (Live After Death)[/ame]

And this has to be one
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-OTQmVOqJU]YouTube - Bowie & Bing - Peace On Earth/Little Drummer Boy[/ame]


----------



## Said1 (Apr 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhecdhiokJo]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - Helplessly Hoping[/ame]


----------



## -Cp (Apr 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN1YxlZ3zLw&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - John Rich sings his new song - "The Man" - with Bama, Rob, & Heather![/ame]


----------



## Amanda (Apr 4, 2009)

[youtube]vnRqYMTpXHc[/youtube]


----------



## roomy (Apr 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4]YouTube - Mad World - Gary Jules[/ame]


----------



## roomy (Apr 4, 2009)

for bones
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgYml2eokLA]YouTube - The Pogues - Body of an American[/ame]


----------



## roomy (Apr 4, 2009)

for me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMCPilv0EQc&feature=related]YouTube - The Pogues - Dirty Old Town[/ame]


----------



## roomy (Apr 4, 2009)

for everyone
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8srgfw7GDkM]YouTube - Kylie Minogue & Nick Cave - Where The Wild Roses Grow (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Burp (Apr 4, 2009)

Dream Theater - Disappear

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhP03IvNVZA]YouTube - Dream Theater - Disappear[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Apr 4, 2009)

I waited 58 shows and 22 years to hear this song live. I finally heard it at this show... 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d-urgeRxeUg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d-urgeRxeUg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Burp (Apr 4, 2009)

roomy said:


> YouTube - Mad World - Gary Jules



Most definitely agree.  This version is outstanding!


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]LYhrYHmUPn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 9, 2009)

This one...every single time, no matter who sings it:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pC49AqKlgs]YouTube - Kelly Clarkson - National Anthem - NFL[/ame]

This was a great rendition:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1QmeEdFOSc&feature=PlayList&p=3202793ECDB6E3CD&index=12[/ame]

This was pretty good, too:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NqszdLiJxg]YouTube - Aretha Franklin MY COUNTRY 'TIS OF THEE Inauguration Day 2009[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Apr 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_FcAg4ObRQ]YouTube - Bonnie Raitt - I Will Not Be Broken (live)[/ame]


----------



## Jon (Apr 15, 2009)

[youtube]buDnL4eo2WU[/youtube]


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY[/ame]

Embedding disabled?  Just click on the YouTube link.

BTW, I listened to the audio at first, so I only heard her voice.  It wasn't until later that I saw the entire video.


----------



## Meister (Apr 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5IIXeR5OUI[/ame]

Looks like Amanda, and me have something in common


----------



## Amanda (Apr 16, 2009)

Meister said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5IIXeR5OUI
> 
> Looks like Amanda, and me have something in common





No matter how down I am, when I think about that song I remember my place in all this craziness and I'm comforted.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 16, 2009)

"We Believe" by The Flying Monkey Orchestra

You have to download the whole CD to listen, and they make you wait 40 seconds if you use the free user button, but worth it.

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR0InF7LK1o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Peejay (Apr 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbWRfBZY-ng[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su3nSKAfmWQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhjYbfK9vrk[/ame]


----------



## Jon (Apr 16, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY
> 
> Embedding disabled?  Just click on the YouTube link.
> 
> BTW, I listened to the audio at first, so I only heard her voice.  It wasn't until later that I saw the entire video.



Wow, that was amazing. She'll be this year's Paul Potts.

[youtube]bEo5bjnJViA[/youtube]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 17, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_NpxTWbovE&feature=channel_page[/ame]


----------



## HideTheRum (Apr 18, 2009)

Probably already been posted but:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcsVPis1iNs[/ame]

and:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XNUIFfM9Us[/ame]

Thats only two..... more to follow at a later time.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 20, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfElHIt7n0s[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 21, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbdP7sq0w8[/ame]


----------



## kakarothusain (Apr 30, 2009)

My favourite song is numb of the album linkin park.Whenever i am in tension because of some reason i immediately listen to this song and become tension free.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4WDJHZnLHY]YouTube - Eric Church - Lightning[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 4, 2009)

I Believe -Elvis Presley --Full Length Song and Lyrics


----------



## Gunny (Jun 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKkflXlh3C8]YouTube - Marines Hymn[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzccgMy0P6s&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rDMnAMSfYI&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Said1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Eve said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfElHIt7n0s



That;s a good one Eve.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's one with the lyrics to the Marine's Hymn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh-WT_hGztU&feature=related]YouTube - US MARINES BATTLE HYMN From the halls of Montezuma[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RssIN3ustUw]YouTube - Lee Greenwood - God Bless The USA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Jun 5, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> YouTube - Lee Greenwood - God Bless The USA



Oh yeah?  Take this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zmhZNSIOEo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Jun 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSWuA-RttGU&feature=PlayList&p=05AE949C9A0C63E8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Toby Keith - Courtesy Of The Red, White And Blue (The Angry American)[/ame]

And I'd like to dedicate this to all you loser leftwingers and especially agnes's prostrate.  Y'all are done.  You're just too stupid to know it.


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 5, 2009)

Gunny said:


> And I'd like to dedicate this to all you loser leftwingers and especially agnes's prostrate.  Y'all are done.  You're just too stupid to know it.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHoOTXEfUNo&feature=channel]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - Democracy[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 5, 2009)

Gunny said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Lee Greenwood - God Bless The USA
> ...



Hmmm.... I'll raise ya....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghz4_kikLkE]YouTube - America, The Beautiful : Ray Charles '91[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck (Jun 5, 2009)

This is one piece of music that gives me goosebumps and has the hair on my neck standing on end. When we were in Afghanistan, this was often played. Being away from home, family and friends, the effect of this song was mind blowing. I have to admit, most of us welled up and nigh on choked with the lump in our throats every time this was played.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oONWgcvPutE]YouTube - Land of Hope and Glory - Last Night of the Proms 07[/ame]​


----------



## Gunny (Jun 6, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > And I'd like to dedicate this to all you loser leftwingers and especially agnes's prostrate.  Y'all are done.  You're just too stupid to know it.
> ...


----------



## Gunny (Jun 6, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> ...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO3gPUn24FI&feature=PlayList&p=8F83C810FBF09FAE&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=30]YouTube - 1976 kate smith anthem God bless America[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Jun 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXHiPuj2IbY&feature=related]YouTube - America the Beautiful ~ Elvis[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 6, 2009)

Gunny said:


> YouTube - America the Beautiful ~ Elvis




Double dribbling is a violation....


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irZmknvOB4I]YouTube - Battle Hymn of the Republic - US Army Chorus 4.16.08[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Jun 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRmFS1nNmtQ&feature=fvw]YouTube - U.S. Marine Corps Marching Band - 2008 Rose Parade[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Jun 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFfd9eMdzbI&feature=PlayList&p=F4726E9A7D4BF929&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=44]YouTube - U.S. Marine "answers" Dixie Chicks song![/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Jun 6, 2009)

Too bad it's just a commercial.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7XSp2Y107w&feature=PlayList&p=F4726E9A7D4BF929&index=49]YouTube - Best commercial ever[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 6, 2009)

Gunny said:


> YouTube - U.S. Marine "answers" Dixie Chicks song!




Hmph.... Not only double dribbling, you're offering a match-up between Joe Frazier and Sugar Ray Leonard? Have you no pride at all?


----------



## Gunny (Jun 6, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - U.S. Marine "answers" Dixie Chicks song!
> ...



I wasn't aware this was a one on one matchup.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 7, 2009)

They played this song on the first year anniversary after 9/11, complete with pics of the babies whose fathers had been killed.  Still gives me goosebumps ...  (where's the American flag?)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrgwxLff4Io]YouTube - Lonestar - I'm Already There[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 7, 2009)

Gunny said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...




Just an analogy Gunny. Sendin' in the heavyweights to beat up on the fuckin' welterweights....


----------



## Said1 (Jun 10, 2009)

I love old Willie. He's made me cry a time or two. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7vaYOIKWYY[/ame]


Especially this one.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 10, 2009)

Every year at Christmastime, I hear this song and it brings tears to my eyes.  Her voice is so freaking beautiful and you know, it's the time of year..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKrkam2oESs]YouTube - Gloria Estefan- Christmas Through Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck (Jun 10, 2009)

Not a song, but a band. Our band. The Royal Marines. This week is the annual ceremony of Beating the Retreat on Horseguards Parade in London and it is the turn of the RMs.
These guys really give me goose bumps, especially when we parade with them. Nothing quite like marching behind a band like this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKslhUEnM-U]YouTube - Royal Marines[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53za8zL283M]YouTube - Royal Marines Beating Retreat 2009[/ame]​


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 10, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Every year at Christmastime, I hear this song and it brings tears to my eyes.  Her voice is so freaking beautiful and you know, it's the time of year..
> 
> YouTube - Gloria Estefan- Christmas Through Your Eyes




Nice choice.


----------



## maike (Jun 22, 2009)

Cats In The Cradle - it's just so true...


----------



## Coyote (Jun 23, 2009)

Joan Baez has a voice that is timeless...I love her rendition of Josh Ritter's song "Wings...

http://www.getback.com/album/dark-chords-on-a-big-guitar/2491198?track=6

...And at last we saw some people
Huddled up against
The rain that was descending like railroad spikes and hammers
They were headed for the border
Walking and then running
And then they were gone into the fog but Anne said
Underneath their jackets she saw wings


----------



## Coyote (Jun 23, 2009)

Also....Bobby Darin...If I were a Carpenter...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjFRLOktHXo]YouTube - Bobby Darin "If I Were A Carpenter" Live 1973[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_WttEtp7QY]YouTube - Lindsey Haun - Broken[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYENO6r5vVo]YouTube - Martina McBride - Independence Day[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzmBUQ3wPyo]YouTube - Climb Every Mountain - The Mormon Tabernacle Choir[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Jun 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EfHZtCKJGY]YouTube - The Water Is Wide(Traditional)with lyrics-Karla Bonoff[/ame]


The water is wide, I can't cross over
and neither I have wings to fly
give me a boat that can carry two
and both shall row - my love and I

Now love is gentle, and love is kind
the sweetest flower when first it's new
but love grows old, and waxes cold
and fades away like morning dew

There is a ship, she sails the sea
she's loaded deep as deep can be
but not as deep as the love I'm in
I know not how I sink or swim

The water is wide, I can't cross over
and neither I have wings to fly
give me a boat that can carry two
and both shall row - my love and I
and both shall row - my love and I


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 9, 2009)

The Manhattan Transfer â Gentleman With a Family â Free listening at Last.fm

Gentleman With a Family


----------



## Modbert (Jul 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho]YouTube - Johnny Cash - 'Hurt"[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Jul 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U36DO_nrJeA]YouTube - Michael Jackson - Ben ('1972) HQ & Lyrics Sub[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2009)

These two always bring tears to my eyes...they are based on true stories.

There were roses...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVlIV9dqVXA[/ame]



Christmas in the trenches
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0LgjBauf70]YouTube - Christmas in the Trenches[/ame]


----------



## sidneyworld (Jul 13, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Just one of many songs that give me goosebumps.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Stevie Wonder OVERJOYED



Oh my gosh!  I love this song.....  I mean you really can't imagine how much.  And this is a far better clip than the one I have stored.  If I get married by the end of the year, this will certainly be my wedding song.  Totally love my fiance' and this song pretty much does it for both of us...   

Anne Marie


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvzN75lWlTs]YouTube - The U.S. Air Force song (Wild Blue Yonder)[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftBMALUd21U]YouTube - Air Force Gets A New Theme Song 1957/12/09[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 6, 2009)

New goosebumps song for me.  I'd heard the song and loved it, but not seen the video.  It works for me.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xt1upTE9DZU]YouTube - nickelback savin me music video[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 6, 2009)

This one always chokes me up:
[youtube]2Y4NTXT96EM[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 9, 2009)

This could go in the sappy, etc. thread or this thread ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP5M2ZRinU8]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - Come A Little Closer[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 9, 2009)

I just posted one in the other thread....but I'll post it here too.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k]YouTube - Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go]YouTube - Johnny Cash Hurt[/ame]


----------



## Luissa (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3ppoX4bVTQ]YouTube - Elton John - Tiny Dancer (live 1971)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa (Aug 25, 2009)

I remember seeing the Bellagio fountain show for the first time and they were playing this song, I got allittle teared up!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATOBY6yDfts&feature=related]YouTube - Andrea Bocelli - Time To Say Goodbye (in Tokyo)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa (Aug 25, 2009)

They also played this song a lot which gives me goose bumps when I went down there, because it was a few months after 9/11.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-Vj5ttHHj4]YouTube - The Bellagio Fountains - Las Vegas - God Bless the USA[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZyxYL753w4]YouTube - Luka - Suzanne Vega[/ame]

This song haunts me evey time I see a woman being abused.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 25, 2009)

I have always loved this song!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9AE8QQfx_E&feature=channel]YouTube - The Cranberries - Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 25, 2009)

I like this song...but the it's probably because that's my daughter dancing to it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FayDqJHk-Mk"]YouTube - Soldier[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

Journey~Something To Hide

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egBGfIW6CRM]YouTube - Journey - Something To Hide[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Aug 25, 2009)

It really depends on the situation and the setting.

[youtube]4xHl-P_arVA[/youtube]

[youtube]DZHw9uyj81g[/youtube]

[youtube]GO3gPUn24FI[/youtube]
After Kate Smith died, they played a tape of God Bless America by Smith over the PA system a few times at Flyers games whenever the team needed inspiration.  I remember watching it as a kid.  It was really cool.  Its such a great song.

And the coolest sports anthem of all.
[youtube]Y7xvegPH_Lw[/youtube]


----------



## froggy (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEO7uu1Pp8I]YouTube - Elvis @ NBC if i can dream[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvKpsCvyHEw]YouTube - Journey - Patiently (1980)[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 30, 2009)

watermelon in easter hay - Google Videos


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ85Hep0kD0]YouTube - john prine...hello in there..[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck (Sep 6, 2009)

This song, an old classic, was played as we sailed away from the dock on our way to Iraq for the invasion in 2003. To this day, if I hear it it has a profound effect.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI3adtD35KY]YouTube - Vera Lynn ~ We`ll Meet Again ~ 2009[/ame]​


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE3kKUEY5WU]YouTube - Paul Simon - American Tune (1975)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 10, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuZO1iT4kD0]YouTube - DOLLY PARTON - I WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 10, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-WaI5a5U9Mg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-WaI5a5U9Mg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-WaI5a5U9Mg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-WaI5a5U9Mg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LyMiqz34LM]YouTube - Dean Martin & Martina McBride - Baby It's Cold Outside[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 10, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYDClhBRfwQ]YouTube - 10000 Maniacs (Natalie Merchant) Live on TV Trouble Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2009)

Yup - still get goosebumps, especially on the last chorus ...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSWuA-RttGU]YouTube - Toby Keith - Courtesy Of The Red, White And Blue (The Angry American)[/ame]


----------



## Molly Abigail (Sep 12, 2009)

When I was on YouTUbe last night, I found a  tribute video to fallen soldiers that just touched my soul. Its called "21 GUNS (Fallen Soldier Song)"-Tribute to Fallen Soldiers.  This song and video will give you chills.  Just search the title on Youtube and you will see it.  The song is performed by a guy named Bobby Billings.


----------



## Meister (Sep 12, 2009)

Molly Abigail said:


> When I was on YouTUbe last night, I found a  tribute video to fallen soldiers that just touched my soul. Its called "21 GUNS (Fallen Soldier Song)"-Tribute to Fallen Soldiers.  This song and video will give you chills.  Just search the title on Youtube and you will see it.  The song is performed by a guy named Bobby Billings.



 Here it is for you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK8EbYUPLo0]YouTube - 21 GUNS - "Fallen Soldier Song" by BOBBY BILLINGS -TOUCHING TRIBUTE TO FALLEN SOLDIERS[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVRX_5tGOlo]YouTube - The Addams Family Theme Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kya21SgatB4]YouTube - More Than a Name: Remembering Those that Gave All[/ame]


----------



## dink (Nov 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOVwokQnV4M[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhnU9IYTD9c[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x66UhqsLa7U[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLwwy-g2wkc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9swiAktn0s[/ame]


----------



## Si modo (Dec 1, 2009)

_The Star Spangled Banner_

Almost all John Phillips Souza

_Danny Boy_


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0Sx5lbVlQA&feature=related[/ame]

Luciano singing "Nessun Dorma" from Turandot. I'm still crying from it

Shut the fuck up


----------



## Gunny (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz8PISGCWh8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yklp5Ua_xj4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 1, 2009)

This one always gives me chills 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWxfaa65a_Q[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Dec 1, 2009)

Just this one.............
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpuyXdKx9Ws&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okeRuvG5inM[/ame]


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 7, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JWNOY2hZ5mQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JWNOY2hZ5mQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​[/youtube]


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xju6vMIvrQc]YouTube - Vertical Horizon - On The Sea[/ame]


----------



## Victory (Mar 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njGppxBBb7E]YouTube - Lamb of God - Now You've Got Something to Die for[/ame]


----------



## rr1 (Mar 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDYsw4t2rAI]YouTube - Walter Brennan - Old Rivers[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz8PISGCWh8]YouTube - If You're Reading This[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Apr 7, 2010)

Only songs that speak the truth...................
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpuyXdKx9Ws]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Monster[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXpUcRVzV1s]YouTube - USMC Marines Hymn Marine Corps Band Halls of Montezuma[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozpdBvB0hek]YouTube - Big & Rich - 8th Of November (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 7, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> YouTube - Big & Rich - 8th Of November (Video)



You're playing dirty.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 7, 2010)

Gunny said:


> You're playing dirty.



Not at all, Gunny.  

That song always has and still does give me goosebumps.  Apropos, is it not?


----------



## Gunny (Apr 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8[/ame]


----------

